# Hublot (Big Bang) Ceramic Durability/Scratch Proof



## AlphaM911

Hey guys, I'm about to purchase my first Hublot Big Bang with a ceramic case and bezel. I've normally stayed away from (all black) Ceramic watches due to it's unslightly marks when banged up but ceramic Hublots look so good. 
Hublot advertises that it's scratch proof but I've seen pics of the marks it leaves on used Ceramic Hublots. 

Do you guys have a ceramic Hublot and if so what are your experiences?

I'm thinking to get an aftermarket bezel to preserve my original one. Same with the latch/clasp.

Thanks!


----------



## philricciardi

I also love the Hublot ceramic models. I currently have an all white 44mm Big Bang St. Moritz that has a white ceramic bezel and it is definitely a durable, quality piece that is scratch resistant. I don't personally feel it is necessary to go with an aftermarket bezel, unless you are a bit rough with your watches. Do you have a picture of the one you are planning on getting?


----------



## nomking77

You are making the right Choice, Go for it.


----------



## boulekos

Man wear and enjoy. Don't do the bezel replacement. Go with the original one.


----------



## nomking77

You are going for a good watch, Congrats to you.


----------



## TSeay18

I personally have one and I love it man, I don't think you'll be disappointed in the slightest. Mine is the ceramic case w/ "Magic Gold" bezel and I'd be hard pressed to tell you that I've seen any scratches. Best of luck with your purchase and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## jjspyder

Ceramic should be fairly durable and scratch proof, however, with ceramic there is a slight chance you can crack it if you really bang it up.


----------



## Familyman310

I 100% loved my black ceramic bezel on my Big Bang. And Despite having a few hairline scratches on the stainless case and the clasp, the bezel was 100% scratch free. It always displayed a mirror finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonzeinc

Ceramic is pretty light and durable. It's more scratch proof then Stainless... that being said, I wouldn't hit it on stuff to be safe.


----------



## Johann23

Love it and it’s super durable. Always seems to never get scratched. The other day I scratched it on a door, I kid you not. Locked my finger and rubbed it and it disappeared. I was shocked. And thankful. I’ve got the Ice Bang


----------



## Smith.bryce77

Good choice
You will love the ceramic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaungxkaung

Love the shine on the ceramic. I agree with your choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

Blue ceramic Meca-10 owner here. Mine has the matte sandblasted case, which I've read lends itself to picking up scratches because of the case finish. Just under a year of wear and no signs of scratches, chips, even micro nicks. Hublot puts a lot of R&D into their materials and they seem very robust!

Any surface inconsistencies you see in the photo are fingerprints. They are magnets for finger oils, etc but easily cleaned.










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay

Ceramic Bezel. Pretty solid next to Palladium metal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

